# Nuggets from Swift - Female Fight



## lklawson (Nov 24, 2008)

OK, just to throw out some interesting stuff to gen discussion, here's one of the first items on the "Chronology" which caught my attention.
1793   Aug. --   Two females, 45 min. (with their husbands for seconds).  Chelmsford, Essex.​Due to the way he wrote both this Chronology and the first half of his book, the implication (and nothing more) is that this is a Sanctioned fight.

Women's lib started early!  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah, Essex girls. Never had a good reputation lol!


----------

